
BMW says yes to the i6, an electric crossover with a 300-mile range - bpierre
http://arstechnica.co.uk/cars/2016/01/bmw-says-yes-to-the-i6-an-electric-crossover-with-a-300-mile-range/
======
Someone1234
If this "might" be a hybrid, why wait, you can buy the 2015 BMW 3 Series
Hybrid today. Totally not news unless they commit to an all electric vehicle
(and even then I'm not sure it is big news unless you're a BMW fan).

------
nextweek2
Vaporware, car is 4 years away and no pictures...

No so much news but rumour of what might happen.

